# Age of Empires 4 ??



## Guffel120 (23. Mai 2012)

Hey Leute 
Ich wollte mal fragen, ob einer von euch irgendwelche Informationen über Age of Empires 4 hat. Wird es eins geben? Wenn ja wann? 
Das letzte AOE ist ja jetz schon ne Weile her.
Weiß jemand was darüber?

LG Guffel120


----------



## taks (23. Mai 2012)

Wer google benutzen kann ist klar im Vorteil.

Erster Treffer bei Google zu "Age Of Empire 4"...


----------



## Guffel120 (23. Mai 2012)

Das hatte ich auch schon gefunden .. aber danke 
Ich wollte nur wissen ob es nach einem Jahr schon vielleicht etwas Konkreteres gibt, da AOE Online ja auch schon seit 6 Monaten fertig ist


----------



## Shiny49 (28. Mai 2012)

Naja, die Entwickler von Essemble Studios haben die ja gefeuert. Von daher könnte es dann ein völlig anderes Spiel werden.


----------



## ich111 (28. Mai 2012)

Aoe r.i.p.


----------



## jo214 (29. Mai 2012)

Spiel doch einfach AOE I und II das sind und bleiben eh die besten AOE Teile die es geben wird !


----------



## ich111 (29. Mai 2012)

Ich finde Aoe3 auch nicht schlecht. In AoE2 stört mich das massive verschanzen hinter den ganzen Türmen


----------



## Jwps (2. Juni 2012)

Weiß man denn schon mehr von dem Release-datum?


----------

